# When Was this in use?



## psgen (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey All:
   Can anyone tell me the dates this embossing was being used. It is obviously after 1850 based on the embossing itselfâ€¦â€¦ I think it may date pre-1900, because the bottles seam stops at the shoulder of the bottleâ€¦â€¦.Please correct me if Iâ€™m incorrect in my assumptionsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦Unfortunately I don't have a picture of the bottle itself. The bottle belongs to a friend and I didnâ€™t have my camera with meâ€¦â€¦.I did however think to make a rubbing of the embossingâ€¦â€¦which is attached. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

Hartshorn has a very diverse business legacy. He can be searched on the web. 
 I am not sure which product or bottle your rubbing came from but here is a link to a cordial I am watching (because I have a similar one) that is embossed with the Harshorn Name. http://cgi.ebay.com/E-HARTSHORN-SONS-BOSTON-MASS-BIM-EX-NR-Medicine_W0QQitemZ160122444991QQcmdZViewItem

 Welcome to the forum.
 Joel


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 1, 2007)

epgorge,   thats a nice looking bottle.  first one i can remember seeing, but what the heck do i know i'm old.



 whosyer


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks whosyer, I do understand old. The memory is the first thing to go, although my wife would argue that.

 That Hartshorn is one I am watching on ebay. It is not mine. Mine is below next to the Green's pepper sauce. I have been researching this bottle and can find nothing on it. I do find much on Hartshorn and his son but nothing on this. I have found reference to a Hartshorn cordial, and think this it, however, I have not verified that with a picture, yet. So now I knwo there are at least two out there.
 Joel






 please forgive the cork!!!!


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

[/align] [/align]Here is the short history on the man, his products and the only reference I can see to the cordial I have, which I have not yet seen a picture of. [/align] [/align]I believe yours is an earlier medicinal product. Probably an external linamint. There are a couple of Harthorn's for sale on ebay as we speak. Google it.[/align]
  [/align]
 On the man according to Digger Odell.[/align][/align][/align] [/align]" The firm of E. Hartshorn[/b] & Sons of Boston[/b], MA made a number of medicinal products.  From the 1904 Pharmeceutical Era: Aromatic Syrup of Rhubarb, Hartshorn's[/b] Bitters (sold as early as 1876 was a labeled bitters Embossed Dr. Hartshorn's[/b] Family Medicines.-1894 also is found in a sample size), Hartshorn's[/b] Cordial, Hartshorn's[/b] Cure-All, Hartshorn's[/b] Family Pills, Liniment[/b] No. 18, and Hartshorn's[/b] Sarsaparilla (label only bottle[/b]-embossed E. Hartshorn[/b] & Sons, Boston[/b], Mass. The company was listed as E. Hartshorn[/b] & Sons from 1867-1935.  In the later years they produced a cough balsam, diarrhea remedy, headache powders, Liniment[/b] No. 18 and a worm extract.   I also found a ketchup bottle[/b] attributed to this company. Digger "[/align] [/align]
 
 [/align][/align] 

 Now the problem here is, You seem to have a bottle dated before the listed business. That is good. Let's see a picture of the bottle. Now we have a mystery. Let's solve it. 

 Welcome to the forum. 
 Joel


----------



## psgen (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry it took me awhile to get back with my friend to get a photo of the bottle......but anyways here is the long awaited picture.......hope this help clear up the mystery.......If you need more information just ask.....

                                                                                                                                    Psgen


----------



## epgorge (Jun 6, 2007)

> I think it may date pre-1900, because the bottles seam stops at the shoulder of the bottle


 
 While we acknowledge the BIM and ABM dates, we must also realize there are contraindications ot everything. What's to say the post BIM company didn't use a BIM mold or reserve stock to bottle their post c1900 product.

 Joel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2007)

Rubbing are cool, My wife liked doing old headstones for a time. Really cool.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 6, 2007)

Headstones? EEEUUUUUUUUUWA! [sm=lol.gif] I just pull them up and stand them in older folks front yards...[]  Juss jokin.


----------



## psgen (Jun 6, 2007)

> While we acknowledge the BIM and ABM dates


...

  This is going to show exactly how new I am to this hobby and exactly how much I don't know, but what the heck I'll ask anyways........What is BIM & ABM ???



> The company was listed as E. Hartshorn & Sons from 1867-1935.


 
  My thoughts were along these lines â€¦â€¦.E. Hartshorn established his business in 1850 under a different name (i.e. Dr. Hartshorn's or something) and then amended the companyâ€™s name in 1867 to read (E. Hartshorn & Sons) when his sons were born or came of age to join him in businessâ€¦â€¦.thus the company in some respects was established in 1850 even though the name E. Hartshorn & Sons wasnâ€™t  initially being usedâ€¦..it is and was the same companyâ€¦.


----------

